# Blank labels



## Brian (Nov 7, 2010)

I am looking for blank labels so I can design and print my own lables. Does anybody have any suggestions? I would like some I can print in my printer and something that sticks to the bottle but removes relatively easy? Is there such a thing?


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2010)

Sure is and thats what I do all the time.
I use a Avery shipping label template (6 per page). Print it out and have Staples make color laser copies. Then cut and use GLUE STICKS to adhere the labels. Just water will remove them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes Avery labels are the best. Warm water and the label slips right off. They print easily too.


----------



## Brian (Nov 7, 2010)

*Thanks!*

 Awesome sounds like that is a good solution! I appreciate the input.. I will try them out. Thanks very much!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 7, 2010)

I use the 6 on a sheet ones. Use the Avery program. It's simple, fast, you can run out a bunch or multiple different ones on a sheet. Easy to apply and stay on good. The ink will fade when wet though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> you can run out a bunch or multiple different ones on a sheet.



Steve I did not know you could one more then one flavor on a sheet. Are you saying I can print out three different labels at one time on one sheet? How do you do that? There were several times I needed to do that


----------



## Tom (Nov 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I use the 6 on a sheet ones. Use the Avery program. It's simple, fast, you can run out a bunch or multiple different ones on a sheet. Easy to apply and stay on good. The ink will fade when wet though.



Ink will not run if you make laser copies @ Staples.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Nov 7, 2010)

I use the Avery removable 4"x3" labels (2 per 4" x 6" sheet) and print with my inkjet. Labels (obviously) come off really easy. Laser would be nice as my ink jet labels do run if they get wet.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 8, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Steve I did not know you could one more then one flavor on a sheet. Are you saying I can print out three different labels at one time on one sheet? How do you do that? There were several times I needed to do that



Both my Mac and PC have the Avery program although they are both different. On either you can do one of a kind on all or all the same. On my PC it asks you thru several windows what you want, kind of label etc. On my Mac I guess I always go to the last label I did and change it so I never see those prompts.

On my Mac there is a small icon for "All the Same" on/off

Frequently I'll do 3 of one style, two of another and leave the blank one for another time. Just need to remember to delete the other 5 or you'll print on the wax portion of the label sheet.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (Feb 2, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I use the 6 on a sheet ones. Easy to apply and stay on good. The ink will fade when wet though.


You can spray them with finishing laquer like they spray on pencil, or charcoal drawings to keep them from smearing and they wont fade or run.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use avery as well.


----------



## Sirs (Feb 2, 2011)

so do I it's not hard especially if you have MS word


----------



## BigBend (Feb 3, 2011)

I use Avery shipping labels also. Print them on a bubble jet printer and spray them with a craft spray sealer from the scrapebooking section at Walmart. You can Matt or gloss finish. This seals the ink so it well NOT run when wet.


----------



## twistedvine (Feb 3, 2011)

I haven't switched to avery's yet but I will when all of my gummed paper is gone. I do however spray all of my labels with clear polyurethane, either in matte or semi gloss to keep the colors from running. Gives the labels a nice little shine too.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Feb 3, 2011)

I also use Avery and my Ink Jet printer. I also use an Acrylic Sealer/Finisher Gloss from Michaels Arts and Crafts sprayed on the label sheet before label removal. However they will still run if exposed to alot of water.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 3, 2011)

Avery 5164 or 8164 or just get the Staples brand.


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm still using my first batch of gummed labels (do we all start with those, then move to Avery?). I use my inkjet and spray with lacquer. They look great and are completely waterproof. But it's hard to remove the label for bottle reuse. After I've used these up, I'm going to Avery as well. They have a weatherproof label I want to try. Supposedly it is designed for inkjet printers. It encapsulates the ink and makes it mostly waterproof (aka weatherproof). Anyone ever try those? I have a color laser printer also, but the inkjet prints the labels in finer detail than the laser, so I chose to with inkjet/lacquer.


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2011)

Avery makes a removeable label try those.
What I do is make a color copr from my printer and tak that to Staples for laser color copies. Then I "glue" them with glue sticks. Easy remove and ink dont run


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

GrandpasFootsteps said:


> After I've used these up, I'm going to Avery as well. They have a weatherproof label I want to try. Supposedly it is designed for inkjet printers. It encapsulates the ink and makes it mostly waterproof (aka weatherproof). Anyone ever try those? I have a color laser printer also, but the inkjet prints the labels in finer detail than the laser, so I chose to with inkjet/lacquer.



I would be only buy a small amount of these first and see if you like them. I am assuming being water proof that they would also use industrial strength adhesive so the label doesn't come off when they're wet either.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! I have a Ricoh color laser printer so I'm all set. Glue sticks! Got lots of those around here (3 kids).
I just have to come up with some inspiration for designs and names.

How are the labels that come with the kits? Do they come off easily when you want them to?

If anyone wants labels (on plain paper) printed and shipped to you from my laser let me know. I have Word, Photoshop, Pagemaker, Publisher so I can do any format you want.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW, thats a very generous offer. I would prefer to use regular Avery labels so they stick on good. They still easily come off after a ten minute soak. I would just be cautious of using the water proof ones. I could be wrong though as I have never tried them.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 4, 2011)

After awhile and many bottles you look for quick and simple. Avery are great as they slide off in warm water. You can select 1 type of label and change the wine type and picture after you have done one as a template. Simple and quick.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 4, 2011)

Time to look for some staples coupons. If they do come off quick that would be nice. If anyone wants to send me labels I will still print them if you want. This is a $1000 laser printer and prints awesome. If anyone wants to do double sided paper labels I can do that too. That might look very cool with a nice white vino.


----------



## BMac (Feb 11, 2011)

I've recently jumped on the Avery bandwagon. 

I use Avery Design Pro for Mac
I use the 6 per sheet shipping label.

I was wanting to make some unique labels for every different batch, but have decided that I want to have the same label for every batch, just with different colours and/or small variations. I will post mine here fairly soon, and its pretty generic but i like it.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 11, 2011)

I like it. Great design.


----------

